# To cover or not to cover my round rump roast



## jlass (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello I am a great cook of other things, but roasts are not my specialty.  Everyone has thier opinion of how to cook the perfect roast.  My question is, is it better to cook the roast uncovered or covered, second, when it comes out of the oven, is it better to let it stand for it's 20 or so minutes covered or uncovered.  Today I made a 2.5 Round Rump Roast and I seered it in a pan on all sideds for approx 2 minutes per side.  I then rubbed it with spices and stuffed some garlic in there and baked it covered for 80-90 minutes at 325 degrees.  I'ts about to come out of the oven and I can't decide whether it will make a difference to leave it covered while  it sits for the recommended 20 minutes or not.  I know that probably noone will get this and respond before I've made up my mind and chosen a method for today, but would be nice to know your thoughts on the perfect roast for the next time.  Thanks in advance and have a great day


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Uncovered for med rare, covered and braise for well done but rump will be tough done that way.


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

Agreed with Mary, uncovered, low temp, cook it nice and easy, take your time. If you cook it at a low temp, no need to leave it longer than 5 minutes before serving, higher-temps, then yes, must be left for 20 minutes or so to relax and balance temps before eating.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

When you cover a roast you are basically steaming it.

The lid provides conditions where the inside temperature of the pot is higher then the outside temperature. (steam is hotter then water)

This is not roasting, this is braising.

You could combine both so as to cook your roast with the lid on for so long then finish roasting with the lid off to crisp up the finished surface area.


----------

